# Drop in sorta



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

After fixing her tub I turned around and saw this.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

wonders never cease!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you cut the hole too small it becomes a vessel sink, right?






Paul


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is some funny stuff. The white caulk really sets the project off.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks like a pie pan with some toothpaste smeared around the bottom. Nice job!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> If you cut the hole too small it becomes a vessel sink, right?
> 
> Paul


At first glance I thought it was a vessel sink until I looked again. She told me the plumber that installed it told her this is the best way. I looked inside the cabinet, plenty of room. He also told her, "That's what you get for buying a sink from a clearance sale" very unprofessional. I won't mention the company's name but they are reputable. Not sure how reputable that particular plumber is. But if he worked for me and I learned that he told her that, he would not be working for me anymore.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> At first glance I thought it was a vessel sink until I looked again. She told me the plumber that installed it told her this is the best way. I looked inside the cabinet, plenty of room. He also told her, "That's what you get for buying a sink from a clearance sale" very unprofessional. I won't mention the company's name but they are reputable. Not sure how reputable that particular plumber is. But if he worked for me and I learned that he told her that, he would not be working for me anymore.


 Good call! Sometimes slowing down and doing it right is the only option!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> At first glance I thought it was a vessel sink until I looked again. She told me the plumber that installed it told her this is the best way. I looked inside the cabinet, plenty of room. He also told her, "That's what you get for buying a sink from a clearance sale" very unprofessional. I won't mention the company's name but they are reputable. Not sure how reputable that particular plumber is. But if he worked for me and I learned that he told her that, he would not be working for me anymore.


 






Did you ask her why she called you and not the other plumber?.........:whistling2:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> At first glance I thought it was a vessel sink until I looked again. She told me the plumber that installed it told her this is the best way. I looked inside the cabinet, plenty of room. He also told her, "That's what you get for buying a sink from a clearance sale" very unprofessional. I won't mention the company's name but they are reputable. Not sure how reputable that particular plumber is. But if he worked for me and I learned that he told her that, he would not be working for me anymore.


How do guys get away telling people this..it is an undermount right lol


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you ask her why she called you and not the other plumber?.........:whistling2:


Angie's list


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> How do guys get away telling people this..it is an undermount right lol


It clearly is setup for drop in. The top rim is hammered.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> It clearly is setup for drop in. The top rim is hammered.


Oh OK self rimming


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder if his work was clearance priced?


----------

